# Dust



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Anyone else have problems with dust entering your trailer? Can't seem to find where it is coming from.


----------



## dblkluk (Oct 3, 2002)

This was talked about on another post Leo...
http://www.nodakoutdoors.com/forums/viewtopic.php?p=335995&highlight=#335995


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thank you!


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

Leo when I was in the rental business we would seal the seams and caulk the edges between the floor and the wall. Then on some trailers we had to install some additional foam insulation along the doors. We used auto body glue to adhere the foam seal to the doors because if we attached it to the body of the trailer it would get torn up with people taking things in and out.

Later on we started buying trailers that where designed and mfg to prevent dust from entering the body cavity.

If I remember on the wall seams we used a polyurethane that was designed for use on metals. It did require a cleaning with a degreaser to work.

The vent works but can also allow moisture to enter and that was not something we wanted in a rental trailer!


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Thank you Ron!! :beer:


----------

